# GoneMAD Music Player (GMMP) appreciation thread



## armint (Aug 6, 2013)

I just got my Nexus 7 about a month ago - my first Android device. Being use to iTunes, I've been playing around with various music players over the last few weeks as my primary use of the Nexus 7 is listening to music in my car. I hadn't found anything as sleek and versatile as iTunes, but I've come pretty close...

I just downloaded GoneMad Music Player yesterday, and thus far, it's the best music player I've found. First off - ALBUM ARTIST support! How this is overlooked on some of the other players is beyond me... Poweramp is supposedly working on this for Version 3 but apparently that's been in the works for over a year. Another big pro, the built in cover art grabber found about 80-90% of my album art correctly, whereas other players seem to find in the 70% range (I have a lot of older/obscure punk and hardcore albums so this may not be a problem for many).

Having a relatively large music collection, I was turned off by Poweramp's lack of "album artist" feature. I switched to the N7Player and was still running into grouping issues, although admittedly I liked this app better than Poweramp. I also tried the MortPlayer for a short time, but wasn't a big fan of the interface and ultimately didn't like that Album Artist support relied strictly on a folder structure and not ID tags.

GMMP is as close to perfect for my needs as I've found. I have 2 smaller hangups with it (lack of album-grid view and lack of letter identifier when scrolling) so I contacted the developer, and within a couple hours he responded to let me know that both features are works in progress for a future release - nice!

Just wanted to put this out there so that others who have large music collections are made aware of this great app... it seems to fly under the radar to some of the other players, but has won me over by quite a large margin... popularity doesn't always mean it's the best!


----------



## gonemadsoftware (Feb 7, 2013)

dev here. I appreciate the recommendation. I'm always open to feedback from my users and I will respond to emails as soon as i see them. Any delay in a response is usually due to me being asleep haha


----------



## jss2 (Mar 4, 2012)

I switched from PowerAMP to GMMP a while ago because of the OPUS support in GMMP. I like having my music on my device (so I don't use up my limited data), and OPUS can compress files smaller while retaining better sound quality. And it's a great user interface.


----------

